# Grand cheapskate



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Read your pm


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Just an FYI to everyone, including Bob Beers. But Joe is going thru a difficult time right now, and cannot always respond to emails, PM's, etc, in a timely fashion, so be patient with the man.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ralphie boi, thanx for that info.
good to know folks are in touch and can vouch for each other.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Joe mentioned in a post of tending to his Father, I can relate with a similar
situation w/my Mom.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Yeah, I am tending to my dad which is taking a lot of time. I am one of the very lucky guys who still has both parents, but is can become more than a full time job at times and I am in one of those periods right now. Especially since I also need to begin the process of selling my house so I can stay full time with my parents. Either one of these tasks takes a long time - trying to do both together is nearly impossible.

I'm sure anyone who has become the primary caregiver for their parents knows the stress and time involved. 

However, dad is doing much better and has been moved to physical therapy in the hospital for the next week or so. I am writing this from his (huge) room and this will be my base of operations for a good part of the next few days.

Thanks to all who have passed along their best wishes.

 Joe


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hang in there Joe, I know it's hard, but it means soooo much to your parents.....I know, I've been there in your shoes- like i told you in PM's. I just hope someone(?) does this for me someday, as it stands now, I have no children, and no fully committed relationship either....


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Joe, best vibes out to you and your Dad. hoping everyone is going to be OK.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Going through the same thing Joe! I know it can feel overwhelming at times. My issue is a 6hr round trip commute, but at least I get a break when my Brother helps out! You are a good man Joe, hang in there! Thoughts and prayers!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Best of luck with the home sale and best wishes for your dad for a full recovery!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hang in there grand cheapskate! it,s a tough job i,m sure. if was easy everybody would be doin it.both my folks are gone for a long time now but i do remember what it was like.


----------



## 1966TVBATMOBILE (Mar 21, 2013)

Your a good guy:thumbsup:


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

your folks are lucky to have a child like you..especially in the ME ME ME society we live in..all the best to you and your family and wishing you a happy easter from my family..
dave


----------

